

Thank god I didn't get accepted into "Glass Explorers" - stefan_kendall
http://www.stefankendall.com/2013/04/thank-god-i-didnt-get-accepted-into.html

======
staticfish
Jesus christ. Calm down. They didn't say forever, and said it would likely
change.

They obviously don't want ad-ridden software in the alpha period to give the
product a bad name.

------
omfg
I was enjoying this viewpoint until all the f bombs. I'm just as guilty in day
to day conversation but this opinion would be way stronger if it dropped the
arbitrary tone. Just a thought. I hadn't thought of the marketplace effects of
no fees. They're kinda stunting the growth.

------
untog
Yeah, you sound like you're still bitter about not getting in.

It's been pretty clear that their early adopter program is not designed for
the mass market by definition. Given how few people will have devices, you'd
never make enough money to cover development time. It's not about money-making
apps. Yet.

